# Out Feed Table



## prap

First of all let me start by saying I'm new to this site (although I've been lurking for awhile) and a rookie to woodworking. I must say you have a great site here, very informative and very friendly. You will probably get sick of all my questions I've got to ask, some might seem dumb, but where else does a 56 year old rookie woodworker got to go. Well my first question is, a couple of weeks ago I seen this video clip on this out feed table that double as a work bench that rolled over the table saw when you weren't using it. It seemed like a good idea and not to difficult to make. Now I can't find it, does this ring a bell to anybody? I don't even have the table saw yet, hopefully by the spring, if I ever decide on which one. I was looking for reviews on table saws and thats how I found this site in the fist place,but thats an other topic for an other day.
Thanks in advance
Phil


----------



## crank49

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/31507

This might be the project you are looking for.
I found this by using the "Search" feature; looking for: outfeed table workbench.
This result was the second link on the list.


----------



## rieferman

I've been very strict in teaching myself not to use the table saw outfeed as a work surface… because every time I do (and I mean EVERY time) I suddenly have an unforseen need to use the saw, and have to clear all my work.

My point is that although it seems like a great idea to make a swiss army solution but if you have space to make a dedicated outfeed, AND a dedicate workbench, that may be worth doing for convenience sake. Then again, what do I know?


----------



## prap

crank49,
Thats the one, Wood magazine site is where I must have seen it. 
Thanks again

rieferman,
I wouldn't be using it as my primary bench. Its main use would be for an outfeed table that would not take up any extra room when not in use and maybe some extra bench top space if I needed it.


----------



## pintodeluxe

here is my version


----------



## Sarit

crank49, are you sure you didn't get the plan from me?

That fold up caster mechanism looks a lot like something I designed.

No worries if you did or didn't. I just thought it was funny.
I believe the wood magazine version pivots in the middle of the caster holding board.


----------



## teejk

I have to agree with rieferman. my mobile outfeed table somehow became ideal space for a mortiser on one side and miter saw on the other. it would have been easy enough to build a new one but then my wife decided she didn't like a cheap computer desk she bought and gave me several pieces of 3/4" melamine. A few 2×2's mounted to the back of the cast iron table, a few legs, two dado cuts into the melamine to line up with the miter guage slots and a 4" hole to grant access to the splitter/hold-down guide bracket later I had a very nice outfeed table.

My need for outfeed was solely driven by the lack of cast iron beyond the blade (safety first!). It is only about 30 inches deep but I find that is more than enough for most things and is small enough to navigate around. When I need more depth for longer cuts I go with a roller stand behind it.


----------



## redryder

About the first 20 years I owned my contractors table saw, I never heard of an out feed table. I thought you just cut the wood and winged it on the floor, walked around and picked it up. I started going through some internet sites and found that people had these out feed tables next to thier saw and you could slide the cut wood on to. I built one of these bad boys and ya it does do it's time as a work table also. I just wish I would have gotten in the game sooner.


----------



## Sawkerf

As cool as it would be to have dedicated cutting and working surfaces, most shops don't have the room and will need to get double (or triple) duty from whatever they have.

If you're going to have a mobile table for use as an outfeed table, make sure that you either put the saw and table in exactly the same places every time, or you can easily adjust the height so it doesn't interfere with a board coming off of your saw. It's a real PITA to be cutting down a sheet of plywood and have the edge hit the outfeed table.

My saw and outfeed/work table are fixed, and I have the outfeed height set ~1/8" below the height of the saw table.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Ditto on what Sawkerf says. I am building my WW-bench to be 1/4" shorter than my TS. If this doesn't work as well as I have planned then I will place 1/4" rubber horse stall pads under/around my bench (to catch dropped tools and foot/back relief) and maybe a single roller between as a transition between the two.


----------



## FiatBen

to pintodeluxe 
that is sweet!
gets me to thinking


----------



## Racer2007

Looks a lot like one that Norm did on New Yankee Workshop, it was copied from one found in the WGBH TV props making department.


----------



## jgreiner

I agree with rieferman seperate tables make things a lot easier. If you're starved for space I recomend using rockler's outfeed table hardware kit (don't buy the kit with the wood, just the hardware one). I made my outfeed table using that kit http://lumberjocks.com/projects/41857 I can remove it from the saw, fold up the legs and hang it flat against the wall.

I also made a stand alone work table that can be folded up and tucked away when you need the floor space for something else http://lumberjocks.com/projects/43562

-jeremy


----------



## Mikeinsocal

HI< I am new here but want to jump in this thread. I have a 32" delta contracor's saw, the kind with the motor hanging out the back. I added an extention table to the back of my saw the same depth as the motor past the table. The concept is the table saw foot print had to remian the same size, or pretty close. Attached to the extention is a folding out feed table that folds down from the back of the saw when I store it againist the wall, folds out when I use the saw or need an extra work bench. The entire table saw and out feed had the open legs removed and a storage box/dust collector box built underneath it on wheels so i can roll it any where in my shop. On the extention table (right side of the saw, I added a Bench dog lift with a PC 3 1/4 router, never come out of the lift. On the left side of the table saw I also added an folding extetnion to give me more suppport to the left of the blade. I will have out and working this weekend. I will post some pics whe I do, so you can rather than try to imagine from my humble description.

Just found this site an dlove it already. great way to share ideas and projects! Thanks for having me.


----------



## AppleJack

Hi Phil, I am also new to LumberJocks, and this will be my first real contribution to the forum!

To begin with Rieferman's comment about not using the outfeed table as a work surface is sound advice - but hard to follow! I use a large sled on my saw, and have pushed stuff off the outfeed table (when folded down) because I didn't see it sitting behind the sled.  More to the point - build yourself an outfeed table - you will wonder why you waited so long to build one!

Here's the one I made for my PowerMatic 64A contractors table saw. As you can see, the table folds down. My shop was fairly big when I made this table - the table was up all the time. It's a good thing I made a folding table, as we have moved and my current shop is a small 2-car garage; the table is down most of the time!



















Here's a link to the Photo Album with 3 pages of photos; click the small photo to enlarge, and look at the caption for details.

enjoy…


----------



## prap

Welcome Don
You sure did a nice job on that out feed table it looks store bought. If your outfeed table came out that good I'd like to se some of your other projects and I'm sure others would too. I just got an email yesterday saying that my table saw had been shipped so hopefully some time this week it will show up. Once I get it all set up on the mobile base and get the 220 in to my garage I'll be able get going on the out feed table. I wasn't expecting the table saw for an other month so I'm kind of behind on the planning stages.
Thanks for your input 
Phil


----------



## devann

Welcome to the site Phil, and you too Don. Don that is a killer good looking outfeed table you made. I know I just made one for my tablesaw a couple weeks ago that is a lot like the one you made. Except your is 100 times better looking than mine. 
Phil good luck with the out feed table build. We'll be waiting for your first project post. Now I have to go take a closer look at Don's and see if there is anything I missed.


----------



## gfadvm

I use my main workbench as my tablesaw outfeed and it has worked well Look at my video shop tour to see how I have raised my table and saw to a more comfortable height.Adding these simple feet was easy and they can be raised or lowered with simple shims.Glue or screw when you get the height you like.I did this when I needed to rip some 18 foot lengths of reclaimed DF barn.Those roller stands from HD sucked!


----------

